#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά/Σχεδιαστικά >  > > >  >  >  Intellicad: Η γοητεία του εναλλακτικού Cad πακέτου

## SMBD

---

----------


## Αλέξανδρος

Ειναί φτηνό σαν πρόγραμμα αλλά είναι "φτηνή" και η απόδοσή του. Σαν χρήστης του IDEA θα σας πω πως παρόλο που ακούγεται απλό και φτηνό δυστυχώς δεν είναι έτσι. Το Intellicad έχει πρόβλημα διαχείρισης της μνήμης κατά τη γνώμη μου. Σε σχέδια με πολλά hatch η κατάσταση είναι απαράδεκτη. Πρόβλημα έχω παρατηρήσει επίσης σε σχέδια με πολλά block. Την ίδια στιγμή το AutoCAD τα "ξεπετά"!!!

----------

